# Remington wingmaster HD



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys has anybody ever used the above waterfowl ammo, and how do you like it.

lax


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

It is good (spendy) stuff that is best suited for long range applications. Regular steel will snuff them at close ranges. FWIW - the buffer will shake out of it if you carry it for any length of time... 
Remington is discontinuing it because of the problem.


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

I didnt know they were going to stop making it. I havent herd any reports on that. It seems like its pretty good stuff.

lax


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

That was straight from Remington...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Sorry - I misread the whole post. They are NOT going to stop making the Wingmaster...

They ARE discontinuing the Hevishot loads...

Sorry for the confusion. I need a cup of coffee to wake me up. :roll:


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey no big deal. Yeah i was thinking of picking up some of the wingmaster HD. It has gotten some pretty good reviews and wanted to see how it performs. Might have to go pick up a few boxes and try it before i buy a case.

lax


----------



## David_L6 (Dec 9, 2008)

The Remington Wingmanster HD is good stuff. It's on sale at Cabela's right now too. I just ordered some more yesterday.


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah i saw that the other day thats why i posted it, but i think iam giong to finish up the 3 1/2 inch loads and go with kevin's drake killer and his recomended loads.

lax


----------



## aveluciferi (Nov 8, 2007)

Bought some Wingmaster HD. Must say im amazed, just used them for test. Was testing the fastest Kent and Wingm. HD.
The Wingmaster penetraded the phonebooks deeper than Kent 1625fps.
Sadly the Wingmaster is very expensive in Denmark


----------

